# 1963 varsity



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 6, 2022)

I picked up this 1963 varsity a few years ago on the local classifieds for $20. ITT was pretty beat up, dirty, and missing a lot of parts.

This was after I sprayed it off. Before that you could barely tell it was red. 





The wheels were spray painted black and pretty rough and it was missing the rear derailleur. So I found another bike locally for a wheel swap. I know not everyone will love that this is turning into a custom, but the wheels are 700c with a three speed nexus. After polishing the frame up I’m seriously surprised how bright the paint is. It’s got some chips and nicks but mostly from the chain.  So I started throwing parts at it that I had in the stash. Some cruiser bars, an older velo orange seat, and some crappy pedals (need to find some new pedals).  Hooked up the nexus three speed to the down tube shifter and it works really good. You just need to know where second gear is and then you are good to go. This is probably the fastest and smoothest bike I own. It’s also nice to ride a bike that almost fits me. Still needs a little adjustment, but it’s cruising. 












Still has a Utah plate on it from 69-70. 







When I had it out there wasn’t a lot of sun, but here’s one at the garage that shows the paint glow.



Is this color called flamboyant red?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2022)

Pretty cool rider.  👍  1963 was the first year for Flamboyant Lime and Flamboyant Red. That must have been kept under roof most of its life. The seat tube decal usually fades pretty bad.


----------



## juvela (Aug 11, 2022)

-----

wonderful job of bringing back the paint and plating finishes!   😉 


-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice build! 1963 was the first year the Varsity had 27" wheels.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 13, 2022)

Interesting that it has the Sprint 39/50 chain set introduced with the '64 models.
I'd probably do the same if it was mine.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 14, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Interesting that it has the Sprint 39/50 chain set introduced with the '64 models.
> I'd probably do the same if it was mine.



That is interesting. So at some point someone changed it?


----------



## juvela (Aug 15, 2022)

-----

at first glance assumed the chainwheels must be from Etablissements Peyrard so checked their catalogue but it does not show this pattern

do they carry a marking indicating the maker?


-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 15, 2022)

Salt Flat Cycles said:


> That is interesting. So at some point someone changed it?



There is the possibility that Schwinn started using it late in the '63 model year, but my guess is that yes, someone changed it.
The original half step Huret chain set had a pretty "stiff" low gear of about 50 gear inches.
Fine if your a strong racer in good physical condition, but most people want something lower.

Edit: The low gear isn't quite as bad as I said. I was looking in the wrong column of the gear chart. Still higher than most people prefer though.


----------

